# Christina Aguilera Sie spricht über die Trennung



## Mandalorianer (22 Dez. 2010)

*Christina Aguilera
Sie spricht über die Trennung
​*
*Erstmals wagt sie den Schritt auf die Leinwand: Christina Aguilera spielt in dem Musical „Burlesque“ die Tänzerin Ali. Eine Rolle, die ihr Leben verändern sollte. Denn am Set lernte sie ihre neue Liebe kennen. BUNTE.de traf XTina und sprach mit ihr über die Trennung von Ehemann Jordan Bratman, ihren 30. Geburtstag und ihre Wünsche für die Zukunft. ​*

Die Überraschung war groß, als Christina Aguilera (30) Mitte Oktober nach fünf Jahren Ehe das Liebes-Aus mit Jordan Bratman (33) verkündete, mit dem sie den gemeinsamen Sohn Max (2) hat. Und nur wenige Wochen später wurde die sexy Blondine bereits an der Seite eines neuen Mannes gesichtet: Matthew Rutler (29). Ihn hatte sie bei den Dreharbeiten zu ihrem ersten Kinofilm „Burlesque“ kennengelernt. Er war dort ihr persönlicher Assistent, und die Chemie zwischen den beiden stimmte offenbar. Mittlerweile sind sie ein Paar und unzertrennlich. Bei der „Burlesque“-Premiere in London feierte sie mit ihm auf der Premierenparty, und in Berlin schlenderten sie am Nachmittag vor der dortigen Premiere verliebt aneinandergekuschelt über einen Weihnachtsmarkt. Zuvor traf BUNTE.de Miss Aguilera im Berliner Nobelhotel Adlon zum Interview.

In einem schwarzen Kleid betritt die zierliche Musikerin den Raum, ihre rotgeschminkten Lippen formen sich zu einem Lächeln, ein strahlendes „Hello“, dann nimmt sie Platz. Christina Aguilera wirkt glücklich, scheint in sich zu ruhen und zeigt sich von ihrem Schauspiel-Debüt begeistert. „Ich bin sehr stolz auf das Resultat“, sagt sie über ihre erste große Filmrolle, in der sie als Burlesque-Tänzerin Ali Roth leicht bekleidet auf der Bühne stehen muss. Für „dirty XTina“ kein Problem: „Ich fühle mich sehr wohl in meiner Haut und in meinem Körper. Diesen Film zu machen, hat mich als Frau bestärkt, und ich möchte anderen Frauen Mut machen, sich nicht für ihre Körper zu schämen.“

Die berufliche Veränderung sollte auch für Christinas Privatleben nicht folgenlos bleiben. Schließlich lernte sie am Set ihre neue Liebe kennen. Doch auch wenn Fragen zu ihrem Privatleben an diesem Tag eigentlich streng verboten sind, berichtet Christina offen, als sie auf ihre Trennung mit Noch-Ehemann Jordan Bratman angesprochen wird: „Ich mache gerade viele Veränderungen in meinem Leben durch. Aber es ist letztlich alles zum Besseren. Ich freue mich, das nächste Kapitel in meinem Leben aufzuschlagen. Ich bin ein schlaues Mädchen und treffe Entscheidungen, die mich und meinen Sohn glücklich machen.“
*„Ich liebe es, meine Aggressionen herauszulassen“*

Und so ist für Christina Aguilera, die am 18. Dezember dreißig Jahre alt wurde, auch klar, was sie sich zum Geburtstag wünscht. „Ich wünsche mir nur Glück für mich und meinen Sohn“, zeigt sich die Sängerin bescheiden und verrät, wie sie – wieder zu Hause in Kalifornien – ihren Ehrentag begehen wird: „Ich werde eine große Silvesterparty in meinem Haus in Los Angeles geben und dort meinen Geburtstag nachfeiern.“

Dass für sie ein neues Lebensjahrzehnt beginnt, damit hat Miss Aguilera kein Problem: „Ich freue mich darauf, älter zu werden. Ich werde lieber dreißig als zwanzig. Mit zwanzig ist man noch so unsicher und muss erst noch viel über sich selbst lernen. Ich erinnere mich, dass ich mich früher mitunter nicht wohl in meiner Haut gefühlt habe. Mit dem Alter wird man selbstsicher und weiß, was für eine Person man sein will.“

Damit sich Christina auch weiterhin wohl in ihrer Haut fühlt, hat sie ihr eigenes Geheimrezept. „Ich mache Hanteltraining“, enthüllt sie ihr Beauty-Programm: „Außerdem boxe ich regelmäßig. Denn ich liebe es, meine Aggressionen herauszulassen.“ Oha, das klingt, als sollte man die kleine Frau mit der großen Stimme lieber nicht auf dem falschen Fuß erwischen.

*Wer Christina Aguilera an der Seite von Pop-Ikone Cher als Schauspielerin erleben möchte, hat ab dem 6. Januar Gelegenheit dazu – dann kommt das glamouröse Musical-Spektakel „Burlesque“ in die deutschen Kinos*

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (22 Dez. 2010)

na dann schon mal das Weihnachtsgeschenk für Katzun besorgen


----------



## Xtinalover (22 Dez. 2010)

hanteltraining und boxen,cool. ich mag frauen die sich zu wehren wissen.


----------

